# my very first layout



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

i started my first ever layout last sunday and i just got done with doing all the bench work today. it's not based on any railroad and the outer mainline is going to be NS and the inter track will be CSX. those are my favorite engines and thats what runs through my city, we have a CSX far and also a NS yard. i've starting laying the cork board down tonight and right now just giving my thumbs a break.

the layout is 36"X96" and i used a layout plan from Mike's Small Track Plans Page and modified it a little since it was designed for a 78"X30" door.

here is the original layout:










Modified layout plan (The white track is now in a tunnel also. also the track now goes all the way to the edge on the left side and bottom):










here is some pictures (not very good ones though, sorry) of the bench work and some of the cork bed [giving my thumbs a break ]:




























most of this track in going to be inside the mountain, each elevated track comes out of the mountain and goes across a bridge. the 3 bridges at top is at different hight level and one is at a small grade














































hope you enjoy them and i'm can't wait to start running trains....


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

Gee, I'm impressed. Great layout plan and even better, the progress. 
Great work. Will be watching for updates.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, this is going to be very nice, can't wait to see more up dates :thumbsup:


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks every one! Luckily I had a friend that help that knew what he was doing or I wouldn't have made it this far this quick. I stayed up till 1:30 this morning working on the cork bed and I got it all done besides the lowest section (the greed section). I will be done with this section late tonight and I'll post some more pictures. 

Again thank you I'm happy with the layout, would love a huge layout but I don't have the room or money to do one of those. This is going to be a great first layout and I can add a yard extending off of I if I wan too


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Soul,

Great to have you onboard. We don't get many layouts that are constructed with the "plywood full-cutout spiral" method like that. Looks rather interesting / promising! Please keep us posted. And enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Outstanding layout...........as well as a lot of work with raising and lowering the plywood deck.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Tj: the guy that helped me with it that's the only way he knows how so that's the way we did it. 

Carl: thank you my friend did most of the work since I dont know what I would be doing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting way to do the grades, looks pretty neat.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice craftsmanship! (love the lamp too )


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice benchwork. Very clean.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Nice craftsmanship! (love the lamp too )



Thanks had to get extra light in the room, I keep my house pretty dark. I usually have no lights on at night just the tv


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I took some advice and used a hot glue gun, kinda glad I did, hope the thumbs hold out for you, ^_^ pushing into plywood can't be easy.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

MrDuane said:


> I took some advice and used a hot glue gun, kinda glad I did, hope the thumbs hold out for you, ^_^ pushing into plywood can't be easy.



I got smart half way through and started using a hammer


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

finished laying down all the cork bed tonight, took a little while for me to figure out how i wanted to do the lowest section


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranger said:


> looking good.



Thank you


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice, how big is your whole table/layout thing?


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> very nice, how big is your whole table/layout thing?


Thank you. It's 8 feet long and 3 feet wide and about 35 1/4 high


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice,thats going to be tight,thanks for sharing


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

steam chaser said:


> Very nice,thats going to be tight,thanks for sharing


thank you


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You really did good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Carl said:


> You really did good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you I will admit a friend helped out and did most of the bench work. Now waiting on my friend to come show me how to lay track and then I will be one step closer to running my first train on the layout.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

brik-el said:


> Fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



thank you


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

been a little while since i posted updated pictures of my layout. since my first posting i've laid most of my track, waiting on another 30 degree crossing (broke the first one so i had to order another one) so i can finish the lower section. i should be all done with the track by saturday, then comes the wiring and soldering.

well enough talking so here are the pictures:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

still looking good


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranger said:


> still looking good


thank you


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

finished up laying track early this morning (12:30am) so i put all my locomotives and rolling stock on the track and took pictures i also did a hand roll test of all the track with some of the rolling stock and fixed the few trouble spots

well here is the pictures














































most of the track on this end is going to be inside of a mountain 






































now comes the wiring and soldering....


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That's going to be a nice layout when you get done.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranger said:


> That's going to be a nice layout when you get done.


thank you!

when i first started this layout i liked the design of the track ok, and then started laying the track bed and i did the track different than the drawing. i really like the track design now that i modified it to the way i wanted and made it my own.

looking forward to running my first train on it


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

been slowly working on my layout and i have now soldered all the joints and also the feeder wired to the track. i've slowly been attaching the feeder wires to the bus wire. 

one day while thinking of where to add my program track and what i decided to do was this:










had this desk drawer and the rolling track laying around at work so i decided to put it to good use.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice work, and interesting use, bet that will be handy!  your giving me some ideas for my layout too


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see more!
Good stuff.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm really intrigued to see this layout come to life. The "cut and stretch" plywood method is quite unique, though it certainly seems to be quite functional.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------

